# Will two skunks kill 15 chickens for fun?



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Not mine, a friend of mine. They had 15 chickens all killed, with two skunks in/near the pen when they found it. They are sure that the skunks went on a killing spree. I think it sounds more like a dog dug in and killed them all, and the skunks came in after. 

They said the skunks dug under the fence. These were full grown chickens. What do you think? Either way I feel bad for them


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I think it might be so. I've heard that minks, or weasels will do that too. I really don't know from experience. ***** tend to nab them one by one. I think that once an animal gets into the coop, and starts a commotion, things might get crazy. That's a big loss! I've heard of it happening, but it's never happened to me. I'd feel awful. Sorry for your friend. I also wish I knew more about coma placement. It evades me.


----------



## no1butcherman (Sep 6, 2007)

In 50 years I've never lost a chicken to a skunk. Had them eat eggs a couple times but never killed a chicken.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

They said it was two skunks because they saw one that was dragged out of the pen that the skunks were eating. I think it was a dog and the skunks happened upon a chicken dinner. Unfortunately the skunks were the ones that paid the price.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

I've never seen a skunk (or 2) that could move fast enough to catch an "awake" chicken. 
And I'm sure once the first chicken was attacked the other 14 were awake!!!
I'm with you - most likely a dog or fox; maybe even a house/feral cat. They could all really do damage to chickens in an enclosed area.....


----------



## cvk (Oct 30, 2006)

Naw, skunks are in and out of my chicken pen all the time. They eat eggs and will take little chicks from under the hen. Weasel, mink or racoons are doing the deed. Skunks will eat meat if something else has killed it.


----------



## Mikedero (Jul 19, 2012)

I doubt it I have killed about 6-7 Skunks over the last month around the pen. I feel bad for chickens having to deal with the smell for a few days. 

My next door neigherbor lost 3 of his 6 chickens to raccoons. I then trapped 6 raccoons in 6 days one each day. Transported them 25 miles away. Get a havaheart trap put a can of tuna in it and you will see what killed them


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

I agree with you shygal, something else killed them and the skunks smelled the carcasses and came for a meal.


----------



## cvk (Oct 30, 2006)

Tuna? You will get every cat in the neighborhood. LOL


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Though I have lost chickens to skunks before, and yes, they will kill and eat a full grown chicken, in this case it appears to not have been the skunks.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I second the suggestion of using tuna. Just put it in the pen with the chickens in a Havahart type trap. My guess is a ****. The skunks are just freeloading afterwards. I've never seen a skunk move fast for anything. I could be wrong abou that. ***** are a different story. If you're in a pen with one, you'll be hard pressed to kill it without a shotgun. The b******s are fast.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

dogs and ***** will go on a killing spree, skunks can move fast enough or flexible enough to kill a chicken during the day, they will scavenge dead bodys, eat eggs, or try and get a setting hen on the ground at night, but thats it,


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

I had a skunk that lived under my chicken coop for years. The don't see well or climb well so it never found its way in. I doubt it was the skunks too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

KSALguy said:


> dogs and ***** will go on a killing spree


Yeppers.

I'm guessing ****. Dogs will be barking like mad and would have been heard.


----------



## airotciv (Mar 6, 2005)

I have to agree, it sounds like a dog. I have never had a **** or skunk go after the chickens/ducks, thier our egg raiders. Not to say it can't happen, but 15. We had a dog hit our ducks and killed 12, the only reason that I new something was going on was because of the ducks in panick mode. It took me not more than a minute to get there and the dog had killed 12. As for seeing the skunks draging out a chicken, Amimals take advantage of the food they find.


----------



## Mikedero (Jul 19, 2012)

Could have been a Fishercat not sure if they have those in your area. Man they are freaky sounding at night


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Most likely **** or fisher cats. I have a friend who lost 32 in one shot to *****


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

Years back we had an owl go on a killing spree. We had the entire coop run covered with a chicken wire..she picked it up to get in. When we heard the commotion..we ran down and she had a hen in her claws and was trying desperately to get out the way she got in..she couldn't do it. She had killed several hens..

So sorry for your friends' loss..it really leaves ya reeling sometimes.


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

JasoninMN said:


> I had a skunk that lived under my chicken coop for years. The don't see well or climb well so it never found its way in. I doubt it was the skunks too.


I had to laugh when I read this thinking about a pet skunk looking at the owner from the top of the fridge 

However, they don't see well and usually don't climb well. If the hole was large, dogs, if small, weasel or fisher. Bury wire extending out ten inches or so from the side of the pen and it stops things from digging in.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

\


Mikedero said:


> I doubt it I have killed about 6-7 Skunks over the last month around the pen. I feel bad for chickens having to deal with the smell for a few days.
> 
> My next door neigherbor lost 3 of his 6 chickens to raccoons. I then trapped 6 raccoons in 6 days one each day. Transported them 25 miles away. Get a havaheart trap put a can of tuna in it and you will see what killed them


So you brought the **** someplace so they could kill other peoples chickens? If there isn't a law against this there should be. Never make _your_ vermin someone elses vermin. Kill them.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

We've had something stealing 1 egg a day from my duck that went broody. She started out with 11 eggs & as of today down to 2. Set a Haveahart trap & haven't caught anything in it with a couple eggs & it's coming in the middle of the day.

Went down to shut the ducks & turkey's up tonight & here is a skunk in the barn by the cat food. Dh set the Havehart trap with cat food in it, locked up the ducks & turkey's so we'll see what's in the trap in the morning.

I'm assuming it's been the skunk stealing the egg a day the last week or so & he's not bothered any of the ducks, other than rousing them off their nest.
I would guess a dog, mink or weasel too that's killing that many.


----------

